
Chuck Moore's Wonderful colorForth Programming Language and Operating System - jacquesm
http://www.colorforth.com/cf.html
======
csmeder
Btw, Moore is looking for 3 million in VC for his 40+ core Forth chips -
<http://www.colorforth.com/GA.htm>

------
DanielStraight
It's more than a little ironic to complain about built-in obsolence when your
website looks like it was designed in the first year of the web's existence.

~~~
jacquesm
never judge a book by its cover.

For that matter, PGs site looks like that as well.

~~~
DanielStraight
Ok, I'll judge it by the fact that there's no link to a download or tutorial
page.

... or reference documentation.

... or example applications.

... or a message board or irc channel or mailing list.

I still conclude that page was built broken. The language may not be, but I
don't care to find out now.

For comparison, see <http://www.ruby-lang.org>. _That_ is what a programming
language's website should look like.

~~~
jacquesm
Forth has been pretty stable for the last - oh, 3 decades or so. Colorforth is
a reasonably minor, but clever variation on the theme by the same guy that
wrote the original.

By comparison 'ruby' is a spring chicken. Forth is being used to control just
about everything you can think of on this planet, from cell phones to space
shuttles.

Reference documentation ? Sure:

<http://www.colorforth.com/forth.html>

all of a language in one page

Sample applications & message boards ?

<http://colorforth.net/>

